# So many link and favourites lists



## JohnV (Sep 20, 2005)

I just got this new computer, and I use it from time to time on this Board. I mostly stick to my old HP Pavilion, likely a relative of Bob's old friend. But I have the chance to start my favourites list all over. 

Of course, the place to start is A Puritan's Mind links page. But I already have A Puritan's Mind on my favourites, so I don't have to add any links other than that. From there I can go to almost anywhere on the I-net, through other links pages. So what do I need my own favourites lists cluttered to the point where I need to scroll down to find what I'm looking for; it doesn't really save time when I click a few less times, not when I need to scroll first to find it. 

Unfortunately, almost all the lists that I can click onto are also large, and require that I scroll down to find the link I'm looking for, making it again preferable to have my own list. 

My question: is there a system available so that I can build my lists the same way that I get into programs, the file system that computers use for programs and files? Instead of scrolling, all I need to do is click into categories of favourites, cutting down on the time in the favourites lists. Is there something like that available, downloadable, and (most importantly) free?


----------



## brymaes (Sep 20, 2005)

What browser are you using, John?


----------



## JohnV (Sep 20, 2005)

Bryan:

I am using MIE. It comes with the computer, so I use it. I'm used to it. I've never tried any other. Does the browser make a difference? What does another browswer offer that Microsoft doesn't? And what, then, would be the things that Microsoft has that others don't? Especially on the favourites links.


----------



## brymaes (Sep 21, 2005)

IE should let you create folders on your favorites list so you can categorize everything.


----------



## JohnV (Sep 21, 2005)

I found it. It so obvious that I feel stupid. I'm going to use that function pronto. 

On the old Pavilion I have a mouse, and its so easy to scroll that I just never gave it a thought. But on the new laptop I have a touch pad, and one swipe across does not get the pointer across the page, so sometimes when I'm not careful I find myself clicking onto things I never meant to. Its this convenience that cause me to think about folders for the favourites, as I scrolled through Matt's list on his website.

Thanks for the help, Bryan. 

By the way, I like your avatar. Some people, you can dress them up, but you can't take them out.


----------



## brymaes (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks, I have Phil Johnson (of Pyromaniac fame) to thank for the avatar. Kinda reminds me of spending time with my brother...


----------

